# where to buy 20V XR Dewalt tools



## JD3430

I'm going to switch over to DeWalt 20V. XR cordless

Hammer drill

1/2" Impact wrench

recip saw

mini grinder

anyone know cheapest place to buy?


----------



## deadmoose

I had good luck with Milwaukee @ toolbarn.com


----------



## Vol

ebay sometimes will have good buys also....

Regards, Mike


----------



## RockyHill

Jeff really likes his Dewalt 20 Volt drill, driver, grease gun & flashlight and he wasn't a fan of cordless tools before these.

We did mix & match shopping. I first went to Dewalt website and Jeff picked out which specific tools the wanted, things like brushes vs brushless and worked from the specific item number. From there are some places to 'buy now' that gives prices so we did price comparisons there. Most of the time the CPO Outlet had the lower price. Then took the item number and checked eBay and Amazon.

One thing to watch for, some of the 20v batteries have 'fuel gauge' and some don't. We ordered part as bare tools and decided to get another battery and one I found was lower price but not 'fuel gauge'. Also there are different 'sizes' of the 20v batteries and the combos don't all have the same ones. The price doesn't always reflect the lower cost battery used in the combo.

Shopping - I was in my element with that little job.

Shelia


----------



## 8350HiTech

eBay. I got a 20v oscillating tool for Christmas which apparently came from Lowes after they matched the amazon price. But eBay was still ten cheaper, if only they had known...


----------



## mlappin

Watch Amazon and Ebay. Zoro Tools sometimes has good buys. Once you get the batteries and charger, bare tools are a lot cheaper.


----------



## JD3430

So you think I should buy a "kit" first to get hammer drill, charger, battery, then buy the bare tools?


----------



## Vol

You will need a minimum of two batteries, and preferably 3.....I have 5....and 3 chargers.

Regards, Mike


----------



## discbinedr

I hear DeWalt makes two different grades. The homeowner grade is what you'll find in the big box stores hence the lower price. This is what I hear, I have no evidence or personal experience.


----------



## 8350HiTech

discbinedr said:


> I hear DeWalt makes two different grades. The homeowner grade is what you'll find in the big box stores hence the lower price. This is what I hear, I have no evidence or personal experience.


They have different model numbers. It's not hard to decipher which is which.


----------



## 8350HiTech

JD3430 said:


> I'm going to switch over to DeWalt 20V. XR cordless
> Hammer drill
> 1/2" Impact wrench
> recip saw
> mini grinder
> anyone know cheapest place to buy?


If you ever need a good flashlight, consider adding the dcl040 LED to your list.


----------



## JD3430

8350HiTech said:


> They have different model numbers. It's not hard to decipher which is which.


Which is the farmer (heavier) grade


----------



## FCF

Look at the amp hour rating. Currently the heavy 20 volt one is 5.0 amps, DCB 205, and it has a fuel gauge.


----------



## 8350HiTech

FCF said:


> Look at the amp hour rating. Currently the heavy 20 volt one is 5.0 amps, DCB 205, and it has a fuel gauge.


The big ones do weigh more. Depending on what kind of jobs you're doing, the little 1.5s can be handy too. But for much impact or especially recip saw work, the more amp hours the better.

Regarding some of the "homeowner" tools, it's usually pretty obvious. For instance, many of the cheaper kits come with a "drill" instead of a "hammer drill". Just pay attention to exactly what you're buying.


----------



## mlappin

8350HiTech said:


> The big ones do weigh more. Depending on what kind of jobs you're doing, the little 1.5s can be handy too. But for much impact or especially recip saw work, the more amp hours the better.
> 
> Regarding some of the "homeowner" tools, it's usually pretty obvious. For instance, many of the cheaper kits come with a "drill" instead of a "hammer drill". Just pay attention to exactly what you're buying.


Ditto, the Hammer drill/driver costs a LOT more than just the drill.


----------



## somedevildawg

The tools are different.....you can tell by the product code.....just get one of the pricey ones and look at the code, can't remember what it is but it starts with a different series of numbers. The cheap Dewalt is just that a cheap tool...the others are very good tools. Li ion is what you're looking for? Only real advantage I can see is that you won't be able to buy the ni cad much longer.....right now you can buy ni cad old stock purty cheap, if you can find them. The other advantage of li ion is weight and charge time, other than that, I'm cool with the ni cad.....just bought a set, sawzall, skil, drill (hammer), impact flashlight and two batteries, charger for 139.00. Ni cad, porter cable.....bought an additional drill (not hammer) and impact and two batteries, charger for $89. Lowes brought them in for pre christmas aka black friday deals......No big impact tho, have a Makita for that, works good.


----------



## RockyHill

Dewalt has added a 5.0 Ah battery from this time last year. Looks like the current* XR *choices are

DCB203 2.0 Ah

DCB204 4.0 Ah

DCB205 5.0 Ah

The DCB 200 is 3.0 Ah and is described as extended run time but has different color scheme from the other three.

The item number will end with "B" for bare tool; "M" is the most current model in a kit/combo; "L" the previous and lots of time discontinued but still good finds on eBay; with a number at the end telling how many batteries are included.

All of the combos I found only had 1/4" Impact drivers

3 Speed Hammer Drill DCD985B (the "B" will be a bare tool) has brushes

DCD995B is the brushless

1/2" Impact DCF889B style with handle in middle

DCF880B handle at one end

Recip. Saw DES380B

DES380M1 (saw, one 4.0 Ah battery, charger, kit box)

Hammer Drill/Recip. Saw Combo DCK292LS (drill, saw, two 3.0 Ah batt, charger, handle, bag)

Grinder DCG412B

DCG412M2 (grinder, two 4.0 Ah batteries, charger, wrench, guard, handle, bag)

Shelia


----------



## mlappin

You can send your old ni cad batteries in and have them refurbished.

I keep looking at the li on stuff, but I have better than $1500 most likely in tools that use the "old" technology.


----------



## Mike120

mlappin said:


> You can send your old ni cad batteries in and have them refurbished.


I use a guy in Ohio that rebuilds mine and improves the specs generally cheaper than a new one. The rebuilt ones hold a charge and outlast the new ones by a significant margin.


----------



## mlappin

Mike120 said:


> I use a guy in Ohio that rebuilds mine and improves the specs generally cheaper than a new one. The rebuilt ones hold a charge and outlast the new ones by a significant margin.


Care to share the info? I have about four that are past the junk category


----------



## 8350HiTech

Check craigslist:

http://reading.craigslist.org/tls/4831748388.html


----------



## Mike120

mlappin said:


> Care to share the info? I have about four that are past the junk category


This is the guy that I use: http://www.voltmanbatteries.com/I saw a lot more when I just searched for him. They all do the same thing. When I was first looking at refurbishment, I found a lot of information on how to do it and it's not that difficult to replace the dead batteries with new ones......I just didn't want to mess with it. Too lazy on my part!


----------



## JD3430

I just discovered that Milwaukee came out with an improved 28v battery, the "M28" to replace the older "V28" batteries I currently have.
I would need 4 of them. Have to see if the V28 charger I have is compatible with the new M28 batteries. 
If it all is compatible, I may just keep my V28 Milwaukee tools.

Someday I want to grab the dewalt 20v cordless framing nailer. That's what originally started me thinking about doing the switch over to dewalt 20v Tools.


----------



## deadmoose

Milwaukee doesn't have a cordless chainsaw. Makita no grease gun. They want u to buy a set of each color.


----------



## JD3430

deadmoose said:


> Milwaukee doesn't have a cordless chainsaw. Makita no grease gun. They want u to buy a set of each color.


Another annoying thing about Milwaukee: they don't make a 28v vehicle charger. 
I cannot believe they don't. It would be very handy.


----------



## 8350HiTech

I used my new 20v oscillating tool tonight. Sweet!!!


----------



## somedevildawg

JD3430 said:


> Another annoying thing about Milwaukee: they don't make a 28v vehicle charger.
> I cannot believe they don't. It would be very handy.


It would be tough to get that 28 out of a 12v system....perhaps the easiest way is to install one of those small 110v/12v inverters permanently in your truck (most of the new ones have it). Easy greasy, 12vdc-110vac~24vdc.....


----------

